

Google Chrome LOTR easter egg - LukeHoersten

Look at the source of the Google Chrome void page (where apps and recent pages). There&#x27;s a Lord of the Rings reference tucked away in the HTML comments.
======
selectnull
A div to hold all the templates, and in the darkness bind them.

------
cadalac
Two rings to rule 'em all. (One for Larry, one for Sergey.)

All joking aside, I watched a presentation by Ray Kurzweil at Google and it's
pretty (what's the word?) what they're up to.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zihTWh5i2C4](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zihTWh5i2C4)

